# Warren 2 yard aluminium sander



## D DRUMS LLC (Nov 27, 2008)

Warren 2 yard aluminium sander 10 hp ic brigs motor .in cab controls needs new shoot app. Cost $600.00 this sander today is over 7k as is $2000.00 obo 860-478-3786


----------



## D DRUMS LLC (Nov 27, 2008)

SOLD


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I would hope in almost 8 years.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Well I would hope in almost 8 years.


Some people are finicky and just cant pull the trigger..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Some people are finicky and just cant pull the trigger..


If it was a electric Swenson Ookmes would have scooped it up before the pixels had a chance to dry...........


----------



## D DRUMS LLC (Nov 27, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Well I would hope in almost 8 years.


I Had not looked at this post in almost that time. So I thought it was time for an up date lol. thanks I lol when I saw your guys posting.thanks


----------

